# Coolermaster CM 690 II



## Bodaggit23

Me likey. 

My favorite case just got better.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/landing/cm690ii/home.php


----------



## bomberboysk

Definately a worthy successor to one of the greatest cases out there. Been watching the development of the 690 II for awhile now, they also are giving one away on their website:
http://www.cmhd.tv/home.php

Going to be 2 versions of it, a 690 II and 690II advanced, the advanced comes with an extra fan, an external 3.5" slot for floppy drives and such, brackets for ssd's, and a few other things. As sweet as this is going to be, id recommend watching the original 690 because prices are bound to drop even more once they release this case.


----------



## Shane

Looks nice,But imo doesnt realy look that much diffrent to the first CM 690...looks like how i have mine,sprayed black.

Would be better if it had a window....like mine does


----------



## linkin

I'd still take the Scout over the CM690 II, but nonetheless it looks good.


----------



## Shane

Id like to see one in High gloss white 
Just a change from what everyone has,Black 

Like this


----------



## lubo4444

I like it too.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Am definitely planning to do that. I think they have a CM 690 Nvidia edition.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks nice,But imo doesnt realy look that much diffrent to the first CM 690...



True. But it saves you from having to paint yourself. Hope the price is still competitive when released.



Nevakonaza said:


> Id like to see one in High gloss white
> Just a change from what everyone has,Black
> 
> Like this



Where'd you find that? NASA?


----------



## Cams

The case was released a few days ago I thought. Its on the Egg already. BTW the 690 II has better cable managment and that is a big one for me.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216

^Wewt!


----------



## bomberboysk

Stoic Sentinel said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216
> 
> ^Wewt!



Lol, newegg always releases CM products early, they did the same with the blue HAF and the limited edition phenom II HAF case, according to CM the 690II isnt available til the 12th


----------



## linkin

Man, newegg should setup and australian store or do international shipping at least!


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

linkin93 said:


> Man, newegg should setup and australian store or do international shipping at least!



Wouldn't the P&P prices make it not worthwhile to buy off Newegg anyways, then? I know even here, it takes like $5 to ship like a 2 lb box, like a CAT 6 cable.


----------



## bomberboysk

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Wouldn't the P&P prices make it not worthwhile to buy off Newegg anyways, then? I know even here, it takes like $5 to ship like a 2 lb box, like a CAT 6 cable.



Wow, what kinda cat6 cable you buying for 2 lbs? International shipping isnt all that bad, a 2lb package to the UK cost me ~$16(heatsink). Cases though would be pretty pricey to ship intnl.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

bomberboysk said:


> Wow, what kinda cat6 cable you buying for 2 lbs? International shipping isnt all that bad, a 2lb package to the UK cost me ~$16(heatsink). Cases though would be pretty pricey to ship intnl.



No, I was giving an example, lol.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119172&cm_re=cat6-_-12-119-172-_-Product



> $6.98 Std. Shipping*


----------



## bomberboysk

Stoic Sentinel said:


> No, I was giving an example, lol.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119172&cm_re=cat6-_-12-119-172-_-Product



Well, standard shipping with newegg is UPS, what do you expect? If they offered usps shipping rates would be less than half that prolly.


----------



## linkin

Newegg should definately use cheaper shipping then, and let us international buyers buy everything we want from them


----------



## Bodaggit23

Wow. The 690II looks nicer, but idk if it's worth $99...

The 690 is $59.99 right now with rebate.


----------



## ScottALot

Dude, has anyone seen the vid about the HAF X and the Cooler Master V6?


----------



## ganzey

ScottALot said:


> Dude, has anyone seen the vid about the HAF X and the Cooler Master V6?



no, im waiting for the colermaster v12 to come out


----------



## ScottALot

There's no pic there...
[YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gyVmUeckSMQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gyVmUeckSMQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]
Around 0:50-0:55 she shows the HAF X and the V6 and some specs about 'em.


----------



## Bodaggit23

In case you don't have Ninja-like eyesight, and fail to catch the glimpse.

I'm "over" the HAF series really, but 9 PCI slots will appeal to Classified owners...


----------



## ScottALot

I'm pretty sure it has 2 120mms on the top instead of that 230mm fan.


----------



## otakubakaa

i own a cm690 and boy can i say this is my fav case <3, hopefully this one is even betteR!!!


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

otakubakaa said:


> i own a cm690 and boy can i say this is my fav case <3, hopefully this one is even betteR!!!



I love my 690 and all but I wouldn't go so far as to say it's my _favorite._


----------



## Bodaggit23

Stoic Sentinel said:


> I love my 690 and all but I wouldn't go so far as to say it's my _favorite._



It's the best one for the price, for my money. :good:


----------



## ScottALot

^ I couldn't agree more, it's up there with the Beta EVO, etc...


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScottALot said:


> ^ I couldn't agree more, it's up there with the Beta EVO, etc...



Wow. That is a decent budget case.

It looks cheap as hell, but has side mount drive bays, and lots of fan mounts. :good:


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Bodaggit23 said:


> Wow. That is a decent budget case.
> 
> It looks cheap as hell, but has side mount drive bays, and lots of fan mounts. :good:



Yeah, the Beta EVO's one of my favorites as well. :good:


----------



## Bodaggit23

It looks better everytime I look at it. :good:

Bottom vented PSU mount, motherboard backplate hole...has everything a good case should.

How could I have missed this...


----------



## ScottALot

I know! It's such a great budget case! If only I had money, I'd make my dad a new computer with that case and some Phenom 940 system inside it..


----------

